# Bach Well Tempered Clavier for 7 string guitar



## peterkienle (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi

I just uploaded volume 1 of Bach's Well Tempered Clavier for 7 string guitar. These are the first 12 Preludes & Fugues. The two-staff fugues are compressed into a single staff with a bit of a compromise. Hard to explain. Just have a look if you're interested. There are two versions of each piece, one with TAB.

At the moment this 124 page PDF is a free download (the preview only shows the first 37 pages). It will probably get a paypal button in the near future.

Level Three Music Sheets: OPUS 94 Well Tempered Clavier for 7 String Guitar Vol 1

Just keep in mind: It is what it is. Hard sight-reading material.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well done, Peter! Must have been quite a project. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2013)

That is awesome. I'd love to see someone play some of these, they are way beyond my skill level even if I were to memorize them rather than try to sight read


----------



## peterkienle (Aug 12, 2013)

I sure would love to see somebody play one of these. It's possible, I think, albeit not at piano tempo. But it gets the fingers all over the fingerboard.

Peter


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's fantastic, thanks man! Will get to work on this ASAP.


----------



## Grandma (Aug 15, 2013)

This is great! Thanks for putting in the time! Until I get my hands on a classical 7, my RG7 will have to do. Looking forward to reading through these!


----------

